# 你好色



## panzerfaust0

Hello.  I would like to translate "你好色" into English please.  I have, "you are so lecherous" however it's too formal to me.

Context: 你好色，你碰我的咪咪.

Thanks.


----------



## M Mira

"You're such a perv"?


----------



## panzerfaust0

Mira:  that was a very good translation.


----------



## NewAmerica

_How randy you are! How dare you touch my boobs!_

Well, I am not sure enough how native English speakers will react to the expression.

@*brofeelgood*

Your opinion will be appreciated.


----------



## Skatinginbc

女的要是不樂意，一巴掌直接打過去了，那裡還會說什麼咪咪? 沒上下文突然冒出這麼一句，聽起來像是溢春樓姑娘的打情罵俏。--我弄不清該句的語用意義，所以有感而發。

你個色狼，竟敢碰老娘的咪咪 -- 這樣說我懂。這個女的既然敢說老娘，就不會不好意思說咪咪。含蓄型的(或我心中的一般中國女子)羞於說出特定部位，頂多會說「碰我的身體」。

Re: How randy you are!  How dare you touch my boobs! ==> Well, "randy" has the connotation of "playful" or "mischievous", which does not go well with the serious offense conveyed by the second sentence.  Above all, 好色 is scornful, unlike "randy", which is lighthearted and flirtatious (e. g., Oh you randy little devil!), conducive to conversation in 溢春樓 。
You creep!  How dare you touch my boobs!


----------



## panzerfaust0

I admit that "碰我的身體" conveys what I meant better.

P.S.  what is "溢春樓"?  I nearly laughed out loud when I read that.


----------



## NewAmerica

“你好色，你碰我的咪咪”sounds “半推半就 —— 一半是嗔怪一半是喜欢”.

    Because no decent, graceful girl would have had the thick skin to directly describe her own boobs.

    That is why she would have been both playful and serious at the same time.
But how are we to express the ambivalence?

    "How randy you are! How dare you touch my boobs!" is not perfect, while "You creep! How dare you touch my boobs!" sounds too serious.

    I guess there might be an oxymoron suitable for such situation in English. We need native English speakers here.


----------



## SuperXW

口嫌体正直……


----------



## brofeelgood

NewAmerica said:


> _How randy you are! How dare you touch my boobs!_
> 
> Well, I am not sure enough how native English speakers will react to expression.



"_How randy you are!_" sounds odd to my ears dude. "Randy" is the diminutive form of first names like Randolph or Randall, and is usually used as such, e.g. Randy Marsh (South Park) and "Macho Man" Randy Savage (WWF wrestler), to name a couple.

"dirty old/little man" and "obscene/horny pervert" are more commonly encountered terms. As usual, the tone determines the intent (是斥骂还是挑逗). A slightly flirtatious expression might be "Oh you bad boy...".


----------



## Skatinginbc

挑逗：Hey, you touched my boobs.  You are little frisky tonight, aren't you?
半推半就：You frisky old geezer!  You touched my boobs! ==> "Old geezer" is down-putting, while "frisky" is playful.
斥罵：You fucking pervert!  How dare you touch my boobs!

Note:  "Frisky" can also mean "horny".  Check the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## 2PieRad

Hello,

This is very situational, but for 你好色, I vote for Mira's suggestion _you're such a perv_ exactly as is. (_such_ is necessary. _perv_ and not _pervert). You're such a pervert_ sounds more like a statement of fact, rather than a disgusted exclamation. As if you're telling your perverted friend that he/she is a pervert.

As others have suggested, it's probably not something you'd say directly to anyone. You may speak about a third person like this: _He's__ such a pervert/perv.
_
Another suggestion is simply shouting "Pervert!" followed by 





> 一巴掌直接打過去


. 

_Lecherous _is not a common word. A lot of people wouldn't know what it meant without context. It's too formal as well. There's a Japanese animé that when dubbed into English, uses _lecherous_ instead of _perverted_ most of the time to describe one of its characters because the show is intended for younger audiences. 

_Randy_. I can't say I've ever heard of _randy_ used this way. But now that I think about it, I may have come across it once or twice, but the realization of this meaning has only come to me in hindsight. 

_Frisky_ has a much lighter and playful tone to it.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I still don't know what the OP intends to mean with that sentence.  Is it a disgusted exclamation as interpreted by Mira and Erebos?  Or is it simply a playful, flirtatious remark?  That distinction is important because it would determine the pronunciation as well as the meaning of 好色: hao4se4 vs. hao3se4.  
你好hao3色喔，你碰我的咪咪 ==> It becomes clearly a playful, flirtatious remark to me.  And the 色 here describes a current state of mind (i.e., horny, frisky), rather than a long-term attribute as in hao4se4.


----------



## panzerfaust0

Probably not that flirtatious, however it was definitely not a serious accusation.


----------

